# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  поделитесь драйвером!

## merzha

нужен драйвер для контролера-переходника MATCH TECH MULTI-DOCKER F-U1DOCKER. 
Весь инет облазил,ничего не нашел.:confused:

купил блин на свою голову hp lj 1100 с рук. к ноутбуку... мульти-докебылор в комплекте шел, а вот дров не было. :(

----------


## merzha

код этого устройства

USB\VID_9710&PID_7717\6&13FAFEEC&0&1

----------


## merzha

ситуация немного поменялась.

Есть МФУ HP LJ 1100A со стандартным lpt-разъемом. И есть ноутбук с usb. 
Есть перходник lpt-com(мама) и контроллер-переходник usb-com(папа) с установочными дровами.
В общем, com-порт я себе установил.
но связка lpt-com-usb не пашет. Хотя человек, у кого я взял принтер, говорил что связка lpt-com должна работать без проблем.

Как заставить все это работать?

----------


## merzha

ситуация немного поменялась.

Есть МФУ HP LJ 1100A со стандартным lpt-разъемом. И есть ноутбук с usb. 
Есть перходник lpt-com(мама) и контроллер-переходник usb-com(папа) с установочными дровами.
В общем, com-порт я себе установил.
но связка lpt-com-usb не пашет. Хотя человек, у кого я взял принтер, говорил что связка lpt-com должна работать без проблем.

Как заставить все это работать?

----------

